

How much does it cost to store a VHS tape in a New York City apartment? - danso
http://www.cockeyed.com/science/vhs/vhs.html

======
tzmudzin
So what is the marginal cost of storing the tape? And does it matter?
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marginal_cost](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marginal_cost))

~~~
gculliss
Thank you!

------
petepete
I'm so glad we use the metric system here; that was hard to follow.

------
s800
He forgot maintenance on the "sell price" per month.

